# Arias with Piano Accompaniment



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am not as knowledgeable as many of you but the aria we just did from La Rondine is the only one i can think of off the top of my head that uses a piano. As a trivia question, can you come up with other arias that are accompanied by a piano? I know of Handel arias that include harpsichord, one of which is maybe up next, but it has a completely different sound.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

In Fedora by Giordano, there is a situation, where the pianist performs and Fedora with the tenor (Loris ?) discuss if he stays for the night.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"Mendelssohn regarded Reichardt as a major figure in developing the lied, valuing him over his teacher Zelter, and even above Schubert, because he had written, after all, some 1,500 songs over his sixty-two years."


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I thought of one: Zerbinetta's aria in Ariadne auf Naxos


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

the guy singing in the beginning sounds like he wants some piano accompaniment 🎹


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"Remarkable is also Erwin's aria at the beginning of the second act: "Ihr verblühet süsse Rosen" (You wither, sweet roses) which is introduced by 2 horns, 2 bassoons, low strings and fortepiano. Erwin then sings a song accompanied by the fortepiano. So what we see here is a mixture of aria and 'Klavierlied', which is a quite original concept." (Reichardt Erwin und Elmire CPO 999 860-2 [JV]: Classical CD Reviews- September 2004 MusicWeb(UK))


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

K.505


----------

